# Corpsing a skull



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw this Youtube how to by an "industry insider" I think it's great so I'm trying it out. The url is 




I started with a bucky that I'm hoping to give a voice later on with a scary Terry card. But I thought I would play with some of the techniques he showed in the video. 
As you can see I have a large bottle of latex so I'm good there and I have cotton balls and a skull... I also got the 22mm eyes from Kit kraft and they seem to work good although I thought they might be too small.









Next I put a little modeling clay in the back of the eye to fix the eyes in a direction I liked (you cna skip this step and just put some cotton soaked latex back there but I didn't want to waste it and I had clay on hand.








In watching the 2 videos it seemed that he used full strips of cotton soaked in latex. Go light until you get a feel for it. I started with a full latex soaked strip and it drips everywhere. 
so use smaller pieces that are damp but not dripping. As seen here...









One thing you may be wondering is about the tool in my hand. That's a dentist's tool for cleaning teeth. I asked them if they had nay they were going to get rid of and they handed me these...









As he says your fingers will get very sticky and the cotton will stick to your fingers... 
These tools come in very handy but if your dentist won't give you some any small pallette like tool will work...

I'm no where near done but is at the end of the first evening with the lights off...










I'll get some more up later...


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

very nice. This is one for the archives.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's looking good so far (and a little sad)


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

KitKraft?! Are you in the Valley? I didn't even know they sold eyes. I'll have to go over and check it out.

Looks good so far!


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

The doll eyes weren't cheap $8 each set. I'm going to see if I can find some at a cheaper price... The problem is if they are cheaper then will they still look nice...

The other side is will kids or adults notice this level of detail.. One of the problems is if I do too much detail people sometimes don't notice it...


I'm not in the valley. I'm out in Salem MA but the guy who did the video made a point of showing where and who he got parts from. So I did also... At least for the first time out.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

oh so he must be out here. Here are some good cheap eyes I have been using:

these are super cheap and you can em on ebay here!










Here are some shots of stuff i made with em:


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

Those are super cool.. thanks


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

corpse is looking good! I have'nt used latex, yet,, Spooky Blue has a tut where he used spider webs and latex paint that I might try, already have both of those things in the house, and cheap skate that I am, ,,,well you get the drift!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Also another great item to use while corpsing is dollar store panty hose and just plain ol toilet paper.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Made any progress Vista? Lookin' great so far!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice and creepy! that last shot was awesome!


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

anybody know an online source for those "real teeth" mentioned in the video? I know he mentions dental supplys as a source, but I have none locally and all the online supplys I find seem to have nothing like those...especially not for $6 a tray...?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

looking good


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

*I hate it when the real job interferes...*



Mr_Chicken said:


> Made any progress Vista? Lookin' great so far!


I hope to get some more work done this long weekend. I have a showing at an art gallery in Marblehead MA on Sunday. When they found out I was featured in Yankee Magazine they wanted me to show some of my fall work...

Unfortunately this work (skulls) is not what they want to see in the art gallery...

I will get some more work done asap... I hope... Sorry I had to get a few pay checks... so I can continue to do the other...


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

*One or two new shots*

Here are a few more shots I finally got my self in gear... and this gives a good before and after... The other skulls have been getting a little envious and are impatient for me to get going on the rest...










I've found that working with the latex is a little more picky than the video lets on I am using both a sheet of lexan and a lid from a rubbermaid box. Both of them have given me trouble if I don't watch the thickness of the latex when I spread it out. You want it to be thick but not too thick. I use a knife to start a hole as I make each "skin" sheet. Then I rub and make holes that look random.










The next layer or two will be a skin like color layer sort of brownish tan.. suggestions?
I may use some wood stain on it...


----------

